# Languages



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 21, 2008)

Just something I was wondering, what languages do the good people of furaffinity know? I'll leave the interpretation of "know" up to you.

Just out of curiosity really.

Poll limits me to ten options, so I did the best I could picking the languages.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 21, 2008)

I know Engrish only


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 21, 2008)

I know English and motherfuckin' jive.

Also that starfox language.


----------



## Cody Von King (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, I've seen English, German, Polish, Spanish, Chinese, Korean, Japanese, wapanese, crapanese, and many other -aneses used on FA. Oh, and broken English (aka Engrish), French, Portuguese, and... No I think that's it.

For the most part though, I believe the majority, if not obviously, speak English.
Making it the best language ever.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 21, 2008)

Took me long enough to post the poll, I know. =/


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 21, 2008)

Engrish is other right?


----------



## Uro (Oct 21, 2008)

English mother fucker! DO YOU SPEAK IT!?


----------



## Cody Von King (Oct 21, 2008)

Uro said:


> English. DO YOU SPEAK IT MOTHERFUCKER?



I lol'd inside

Of course, it IS actually...

English mother fucker! DO YOU SPEAK IT?!


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 21, 2008)

AHH SHIT

I thought this was what languages do you think are awesome...



Mental note: Learn fucking German.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 21, 2008)

English is winning out, surprise, surprise


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 21, 2008)

i put english, spanish and german, but the only one of those i'm fluent in is english. i took like two and a half years of german in middle/high school, and i'm half mexican and my fam knows more spanish than a lot of other people.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 21, 2008)

I voted English and French, because I'm trying to learn French =3 Crap! I forgot to pick other! I made up a language when I was a kid XD


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

I know a few odd words and a phrase or two in German and Spanish.  Not enough to get by on.


----------



## Uro (Oct 21, 2008)

Cody Von King said:


> I lol'd inside
> 
> Of course, it IS actually...
> 
> English mother fucker! DO YOU SPEAK IT?!



Fuck, I fail. NINJA EDIT!!!


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 21, 2008)

English German and Japanese for me. I'm a little sad that Japanese and Korean got lumped together though, they have basically zero linguistic relationship :[


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 21, 2008)

I can get by in both official languages.


----------



## Cody Von King (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm actually surprised that so far, behind English of course, French seem to be the second most important. This is actually by far a big surprise to me seeing as I rarely encounter French while lurking around.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 21, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> English German and Japanese for me. I'm a little sad that Japanese and Korean got lumped together though, they have basically zero linguistic relationship :[



Oh all those woo-woo ching chong languages are pretty much the same, right?

You know what really, really sucks? Having a mom what's fluent in Japanese, and you don't speak a damn word. That sucks. "So, Kenji-san, blahblahblah something blahblah" "Wakarimasen?"


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 21, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> English German and Japanese for me. I'm a little sad that Japanese and Korean got lumped together though, they have basically zero linguistic relationship :[


My bad :X


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 21, 2008)

Easog said:


> My bad :X


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 21, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> Yes, yes it is.


You're a whore.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 21, 2008)

Easog said:


> You're a whore.


Well, there's nothing wrong with expressing yourself.


----------



## Takun (Oct 21, 2008)

English and Spanish for me.  4 years in high school Spanish and considering learning more in college now.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 21, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> English German and Japanese for me. I'm a little sad that Japanese and Korean got lumped together though, they have basically zero linguistic relationship :[


Im half Korean and I dont know any of it. My mother is full and was born in South Korea, she forgot it as well. She was then adopted by my Yaya and Papous. (Which is Greek for grandmother and grandfather) My Yaya is Greek and Egyptian, my Papous is German-american. They adopted 4 kids. My mom and aunt from Korea, and my two uncles. One is Filipino and the other is Israeli.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 21, 2008)

Other: C++, Fortran77, Basic

...and some broken English


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 21, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> Well, there's nothing wrong with expressing yourself.


I just noticed what you voted for.

The hell? I've heard you speak French...


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 21, 2008)

Easog said:


> I just noticed what you voted for.
> 
> The hell? I've heard you speak French...


Tu est merde tete. Ju suis fantastique.


----------



## Monak (Oct 21, 2008)

I speak christopher walken


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 21, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> Tu est merde tete. Ju suis fantastique.



Los Frances estan chingadores de sus madres.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 21, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> Tu est merde tete. Ju suis fantastique.


Je...je ne sais pas quoi corriger d'abord



GatodeCafe said:


> Los Frances estan chingadores de sus madres.


Batard :x


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 21, 2008)

Easog said:


> Je...je ne sais pas quoi corriger d'abord
> 
> 
> Batard :x


 
Comment sur votre visage?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 21, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> Comment sur votre visage?


I don't know, how on my face?


----------



## pheonix (Oct 21, 2008)

I only speak English, I can understand German a little but can't read or speak it.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 21, 2008)

Easog said:


> I don't know, how on my face?


I said I could get by, and writing french is not my strong point...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 21, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> I said I could get by, and writing french is not my strong point...


Naturellement


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

Mon dieu, il y a du moins neuf ans depuis j'ai quittÃ© faire francais Ã* l'Ã¨cole. xD
Ok now, let's see...
German, english, french, and latin. *considers learning either russian or italian atm*


----------



## Madness (Oct 21, 2008)

I only speak English. Im not smart enough to learn another language.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 21, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I only speak English, I can understand German a little but can't read or speak it.


Same here, I used to be able to read and speak it to an okay level but since I haven't used it in three years, I've basically given up the right to say I can speak it.


----------



## Sernion (Oct 21, 2008)

I can speak English and Korean fluently and a little bit of Tagalog.
Planning to learn some basic French too.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 21, 2008)

I speak English and Swedish


----------



## Anbessa (Oct 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im half Korean and I dont know any of it. My mother is full and was born in South Korea, she forgot it as well. She was then adopted by my Yaya and Papous. (Which is Greek for grandmother and grandfather) My Yaya is Greek and Egyptian, my Papous is German-american. They adopted 4 kids. My mom and aunt from Korea, and my two uncles. One is Filipino and the other is Israeli.



now, imagine if you could speak any of their languages halfway fluent...

"Tower of Babel? I said give me a _challenge!_"  XD

myself? native german, fluent in english (honestly, I wouldn't starve actually), tidbits of french, italian, greek, russian. also I can understand at least halfway decently swiss and austrian german, and can imitate all major german dialects. (aka. same food, different names)


----------



## gunnerboy (Oct 21, 2008)

im not sure who was it that is able to speak arabic on this forum, but whoever they are i wanna shake thier hand!


----------



## Jack (Oct 21, 2008)

I speak English, I'm taking a Spanish class, and I know a little Comanche.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 21, 2008)

you forgot russian :[


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 21, 2008)

German and English fluently. French and Italian so-so and fading. I am in dire need of relearning them. I probably should know Russian and Spanish for good measure and Vietnamese because I know a good number of people who speak that.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 21, 2008)

English, german, italian, serbian, a litlle czech, and I am learning finnish and swedish.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 21, 2008)

English and basic German, though I've forgotten a lot of what German I knew.


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay, English, Mandarin, Thai, and a little of Japanese..maybe my personal tongue of that counts.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 21, 2008)

Obviously Polish, English and probably enough German to get home from Germany if I ever have the need (aka, waking up in a tub with icy water in a german brothel )

Also a couple of words or phrases from French and Latin, but that doesn't count as knowing a language.


----------



## Arc (Oct 21, 2008)

I speak German and English fluently and learned Latin for 4 years (dead language I know, I forgot nearly everything anyway).
Oh and a few bits of French and Japanese.

Je suis une putain.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, it's impressive how many of you guys speak German (or are able to understand parts of it).


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 21, 2008)

I know English and Swedish. I have also studied Spanish (only a half year though) and German. And have self studied a little (only a little!) Japanese, and are currently looking into Korean. :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 21, 2008)

english, german, french and luxembourgish


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

Native luxembourgish? Cool! A friend of mine said that this language is almost extinct. Glad to see that you guys still try to keep it alive. ^^


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm in the process of learning Japanese. I know English and a few phrases from a lot of languages.


----------



## X (Oct 21, 2008)

i speak 51 languages, but 50 of them are not yet known by man.


----------



## dietrc70 (Oct 21, 2008)

Blondi said:


> English, german, italian, serbian, a litlle czech, and I am learning finnish and swedish.



Very cool.  I'm working on Finnish a bit.  I don't know if how much I'll learn, but I love the way it sounds (and all the word-endings) so I listen to tapes and do flash-card programs occasionally.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 21, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> I know English and Swedish. I have also studied Spanish (only a half year though) and German. And have self studied a little (only a little!) Japanese, and are currently looking into Korean. :3



Hejsan C.Lupus! Hur Ã¤r det? 

:3 :3


----------



## Blondi (Oct 21, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> Very cool.  I'm working on Finnish a bit.  I don't know if how much I'll learn, but I love the way it sounds (and all the word-endings) so I listen to tapes and do flash-card programs occasionally.



First I thought that I would never learn Finnish. But now... I just love it! You can say that sounds like elwish!


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 21, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Wow, it's impressive how many of you guys speak German (or are able to understand parts of it).



From an Amerikaner perspective I think German is a little easier to learn because of linguistic similarities to English, and a reasonable amount of cognates. The hardest thing for most German learners is cases, but once you understand the difference between a subject and a direct object it gets better from there


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> From an Amerikaner perspective I think German is a little easier to learn because of linguistic similarities to English, and a reasonable amount of cognates. The hardest thing for most German learners is cases, but once you understand the difference between a subject and a direct object it gets better from there



What a surprise. Many english words are derived from German. ;-)
EDIT: To be precise: the have the same ancestors.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 21, 2008)

Blondi said:


> Hejsan C.Lupus! Hur Ã¤r det?
> 
> :3 :3



NemÃ¤n, en Finne! Hur e det i metal landet? :3


----------



## Ulmen (Oct 21, 2008)

I speak perfectly german  and I know a bit english and french.

Oh yes, german is really hard to learn. Also for me. I hate these cases Nominativ, Genetiv, Dativ, Akkusativ, Konjunktiv I, Konjunktiv II... what a shit. I don't know but the english language has no cases. I'm right?
I think the worst in english is grammar and prepositions. But that are also the essential things ^^"


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

WAAAAH! Ein Weisswurst-Fan *Flitz!* xD


----------



## Zeichwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

Hahaha. Let's see. While I'm only fluent in English, I have a very good vocabulary for Spanish, German, and Latin, I have a smattering of French, and I'm self-teaching myself Japanese at the moment.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 21, 2008)

Well acctually I am not a true Finn X3. I am just learning swedish for 2 months (begginers course ofcourse :3), so to be honest... I didnt understand that part "i metal landet" what do you acctually mean.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 21, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> NemÃ¤n, en Finne! Hur e det i metal landet? :3


Well acctually I am not a true Finn X3. I am just learning swedish for 2 months (begginers course ofcourse :3), so to be honest... I didnt understand that part "i metal landet" what do you acctually mean.


----------



## Ulmen (Oct 21, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> WAAAAH! Ein Weisswurst-Fan *Flitz!* xD


Jaha und ein Oktoberfest-Fan.
Es spricht wirklich nichts gegen WeisswÃ¼rste


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

Naja gegen das Oktoberfest spricht zumindest der Bierpreis. ;-)


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 21, 2008)

I speak english und deutch, aber meine deutche ist sehr lame. I mean.. c'mon.. all Ich habe learned of deutch war im meine gesamptschule. Still, I do enjoy attempting it from temps zu temps.

(To good german speakers: Were the german bits of my post even up to scratch?)


----------



## Talvi (Oct 21, 2008)

WeiÃŸ nicht, mein Deutsch ist jetzt auch schlecht. Es macht mir traurig, das ich kann nicht mehr sprechen. Voi voi, minulla on nyt suomi


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Wow, it's impressive how many of you guys speak German (or are able to understand parts of it).



Nazifurs, duh.

Seriously though, it's one of the more interesting languages IMO, and Germany is one of the few places outside the USA I'd bother visiting.


----------



## dietrc70 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ulmen said:


> I speak perfectly german  and I know a bit english and french.
> 
> Oh yes, german is really hard to learn. Also for me. I hate these cases Nominativ, Genetiv, Dativ, Akkusativ, Konjunktiv I, Konjunktiv II... what a shit. I don't know but the english language has no cases. I'm right?
> I think the worst in english is grammar and prepositions. But that are also the essential things ^^"



We seem to use word order prepositions and combine verbs like "should come" instead of using cases.  That has pros and cons.  One of the reasons I'm attracted to languages like Finnish and German is that they are so different.

I also think our wacky spelling makes it hard to learn, and pronouncing English seems to be very hard for a lot of people who learn it.  We have so many weird "dirty vowels" like uhh's urr's, and uvvv's.  Those seem almost impossible to pronounce for most of the second language learners from Asia I've known.

I'm better than most people at learning to pronounce new sounds, but I still seems to me that many other languages I've played around with have fewer weird vowels than English.  Japanese, for example, doesn't have difficult sounds, assuming one has a decent ear for imitation.  Finnish has it's distinctive double consonants and vowels, but not a whole lot of weird sounds.

One one the most annoying things about English is that just seeing something written doesn't mean you'll know how to pronounce it.  There are actually a lot of words in English I see in literature that are hardly ever used in speech, and I use them all the time without being entirely sure of how to pronounce them.

Chinese, on the other hand, seems to be in a class by itself.  I can't even figure out how Chinese speakers are MAKING those sounds!


----------



## Rayne (Oct 21, 2008)

English, speaking little tidbits of French and German. Sadly, not enough to hold a short conversation in either. I'm trying to decide whether to go after Russian or go back to German when it comes down to my language credits for college, though.


----------



## Ulmen (Oct 21, 2008)

dietrc: Yes, you are absolutely right  But I think to pronounce french is more difficult than english. In our daily grind we hear a lot of english songs and so things, so I can pronounce english a bit better than french.

Tycho: And my dream is to visit america  when I'm older and my english is better... 

Talvi: Oh du sprichst sehr gut  You can speak german with meee =)

Midi Bear: Haha, I like it when "foreigns" speak german, that sounds funny. I think when you try harder than you can speak german very well 

WarMoc: Ahhh geh! Nach ner Mass bin ich eh blau XD


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

@Ulmen: Ok, Frauen vertragen idR ja nicht so viel wie MÃ¤nner (gibt natÃ¼rlich auch Ausnahmen). ;-)
@Talvi & Midi Bear: sometimes the thought counts more than the success. Iow: Ich weiss ja was ihr sagen wollt, passt schon. ^^


----------



## kashaki (Oct 21, 2008)

English and Polish. I'm hoping to learn German soon.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 21, 2008)

Blondi said:


> Well acctually I am not a true Finn X3. I am just learning swedish for 2 months (begginers course ofcourse :3), so to be honest... I didnt understand that part "i metal landet" what do you acctually mean.



haha I see . And ye I saw now that ur from Croatia. I ment like this, "so how is it in metal land?" 

Hint, Finland is Famous for metal music ;P


----------



## yak (Oct 21, 2008)

English, Russian and Romanian/Moldavian.

Looking into learning German, French and Japaneese.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 21, 2008)

Let's English, obviously, and of course, 
Spanish, and then there's the French me and a few students of the language used to annoy various users that didn't like any non-English language. X3


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 21, 2008)

english and french


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 21, 2008)

Fluent in English.

I can read French, but I've lost the spoken part and as for writing.....I can't spell in any language.  I wouldn't starve in Montreal or Cape Breten, but beyond poutine and spruce beer from a petite depanier, it would be touch and go.



Telnac said:


> Other: C++, Fortran77, Basic
> 
> ...and some broken English



Smart ass! :razz:

To your list, I can add in Pascal (the real C!), Cobol, dBase, JCL, RPG III, IBM 360 Assembler, enough PHP/python to know I suck at it, and my working language.....Cisco IOS.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 21, 2008)

English and Spanish, though my Spanish could use improvement. And I've picked up bits and pieces of Japanese.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 21, 2008)

Russian isn't up?
Bastards.
xD


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 21, 2008)

Canadian french for meh!
And english as second language..


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 22, 2008)

Maybe I would have been smarter to put down "Russian" rather than Portuguese.


Oh well.


----------



## Signify (Oct 22, 2008)

English.

And a very small amount of German. Some people's are easier to read than others.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 22, 2008)

I dunno if I should be surprised to see French and Spanish are running neck and neck.

Also, other languages I'm just playing around with like an otter with a rock are Swedish (it's just so f***ing cool), since it seems to be one of the bigger languages for Eurodance, and Quenya and Sindarin (both forms of Elvish) since they sound so pretty.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 22, 2008)

Is it the language that's pretty, or the sexy voice speaking it? ;D


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 22, 2008)

*CÃ©na i elyen pasta Ã³manya i nÃ¡ ve lissÃ« sï¿½*r' et hoa ehtelÃ«o nas mara.*

Also, do you hate me or does my AIM account hate you? I don't get a reply from you no matter how many times I send you a message. And I don't wanna become a complete pest. :-\


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 22, 2008)

I wasn't getting messages from you :O


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 22, 2008)

Dix dollars pour lui qui peut deviner quelle langue Ã©trangÃ¨re je parle.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 22, 2008)

English. Know enough Chinese and French to get by in their respective countries of origin, but not fluent...yet. Plan to be fluent in Mandarin eventually, since my father's the research administrator of a bioengineering company's extension in Beijing and may be moving there soon. Bah. Frickin hard language needs to die.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Oct 22, 2008)

And where is Gaelic on this list?!  I demand a revote!


----------



## Ulmen (Oct 22, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Dix dollars pour lui qui peut deviner quelle langue Ã©trangÃ¨re je parle.




Tu parle le francais 

*harhar* Do you also pay in euros?


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 22, 2008)

English. I'm learning German, so to make myself feel better i selected that also.


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 22, 2008)

I am fluent in English and ASL, and have a decent grasp of French and German.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 22, 2008)

English, damn near fluent French. I lived in France for a while, in the Dordogne. It would have been nice, but it was full of old bumpkins and English people, who were just plain wankers.


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 22, 2008)

fluent in English & French

i know a fair bit of Italian.

and a teeny tiny bit of Japanese.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 22, 2008)

> Tu parle le francais


Tu as tort!  Je parle l'anglais.
Baf.  Je gagne.


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

I can speak English, German, Hungarian and a few bits of east Armenian ^^


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 1, 2008)

I speak english and french fully.

I can read and understand spanish, but I stil can't speak it properly. Conjugating the verbs is my biggest challenge for that language.

And I know a lil bit of german, but I'm still learning it.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 1, 2008)

English english =3 Colour has a 'U' and it's 'grey' not 'gray'


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 1, 2008)

English and bad English and really broken Italian which I'm learning


----------

